# Empire State Building - New York City



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

i looove it!!! I have been up there three times already and the 4th is about to come by the end of June!!!


----------



## BuffaloKid290 (Oct 28, 2005)

the most perfect skyscraper in the world.....


----------



## wallh (Jun 12, 2005)

ESB is one of the gretest buildings in the history.


----------



## Harryx5 (Jun 29, 2006)

An amazing building and after the disappeared NY World Trade Center the most famous and known building in the world


----------



## LeCom (Nov 29, 2003)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Some great shots of/from the Empire State Building and its observation deck:


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

Lord of all it surveys. (Carol M. Highsmith)

http://blogs.voanews.com/tedlandpha...te-building-no-2-in-new-york-1-in-our-hearts/


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Hunter's Moon by Eduard Moldoveanu, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

ESB meets moon by peterpraum, on Flickr


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

Boy the LED lighting system the installed gave the ESB a whole new life. It's like a brand new building now :cheers:.


----------

